# Happy 11th Birthday Misty!!



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

10 yrs ago I walked into the shelter not knowing I would be walking out with a dog within an hour. I found her in the sick room recovering from surgery, she still had the staples in her leg. She was returned 3 times and only 10 months old. She followed me with her eyes and I swear she looked into my soul. All the dogs were barking and she was so quiet, just watching. She never took her eyes off me no matter who approached. I continued on with no intentions of getting a dog. After about 10 minutes I told my son that I needed to meet her in person. He threw a fit, didn't want a dog, the whole nine yards. We took her outside and I fell more in love. My son grumbled the whole time and I told them I would take her. The rest is history. She has accepted all the people in my life, different animals I brought home, and has been the motherly type from day one. She holds a special place in my heart, in my whole family's heart. She completely won my son over and stole his heart. I've learned a lot from her, some would say including me that she has proven to be smarter then me or most humans I know. There has been a lot of laughter and love through the years and I'm so glad I listened to my heart. Happy Birthday Misty

Misty at 10 yrs old








Misty guiding the young one along..


Ever so patient with Robyn


Playing with Robyn


She is a favorite with the puppies


Debating on the whole pool thing



Misty and my son when she came home...


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Misty! Looks like she has had a wonderful life with you and sounds like you with her. Give her birthday ear scritchies from us!


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

Awwwwe, Happy Birthday Misty!!! :birthday::cake:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Such a beautiful girl!! *Happy 11th Birthday Misty*!! Some good spoiling is in order for you!! 

llombardo that 1st photo of her is beautiful (they all are). It has that look into your soul quality you mentioned. Very special.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Misty!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hope you have a great birthday, Misty! Wishing you many more.

llombardo, I agree. That first photo! Her eyes! She looks so, I don't know, compassionate I guess. What a lovely girl.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:birthday: beautiful Misty!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Misty!


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Misty :birthday::cake:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

happy 11th birthday beautiful Misty. I know your Mom will make it special for you. wishing you many more birthdays. Love your pink sweater.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy Birthday, Misty!!! What a lovely girl! Great pics!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a lovely story and tribute to your misty; happy birthday beautiful girl


----------

